# Citizen arrests



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This happened In Rehab! 

Dutch journalist arrested in Cairo - Daily News Egypt

She has now been released after help from Dutch Embassy


----------



## lunavita (Aug 27, 2011)

I knew this will start  . The report said -she was a danger to Egypt and was attempting to spread Western culture.. 
Now Foreigners are a target, everyone can say anything and we go to jail. I have seen an increasing racism fashion in Egypt and this shows what will become worst

The future its dark


----------

